# 4000 loader?



## macsdaddy (Jun 21, 2013)

First off thanks to everyone for the help in identifying my tractor. I am wanting/needing a front end loader for it but am having trouble figuring out if its even possible. I have seen the the aftermarket units on ssb tractor but I am not really sure that is the way to go. Are there other things I need to consider with the addition of a loader. My tractor is a 62-64 4000 diesel 4cyl. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a good place to start looking

http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/ford-4000-questions-15086/

Have you a ford tractor dealer in your area that may be of some help. Also there are a few after market manufacturers such as Woods that make thee things.

Good luck


----------



## macsdaddy (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks, I tried to search, guess I did not dig deep enough.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Any loader made to fit Ford Ag tractors from 1955 through 1964 will fit your 4 cylinder 4000.

These are not too hard to find and often show up in the Craigslist classifieds and on ebay.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does your 4000 have power steering?? If not, the first thing you will want after installing a front end loader is power steering..... these old Fords generally steer with great difficulty with a load in the bucket.

Your early model 4000 has internal hydraulic capacity of 5.4 gpm, which will make a very* slow *operating loader (if you use the internal hydraulics). It will be best to install a front engine driven hydraulic pump with capacity of 12-15 gpm to operate the loader.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Some aftermarket loader manufacturers (that I can think of):
Koyker
Kelley
Woods
Bush Hog
Rhino
Westendorf
Buhler/Allied

Can anyone think of some other loader manufacturers??


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

Here’s a link to try for loader pricing






Front-End Tractor Loaders by Westendorf: Shade Canopy, Snow Plow, Hay Equipment


Based in Onawa, Iowa (United States of America), Westendorf manufactures front end tractor loaders, buckets, scoops, shade canopies, snow plows, hay equipment, wagons, box scrapers, spreaders, bale spears, attachments, & ATV & skid steer accessories.




www.loaders.com


----------

